# Business Logo Thoughts



## rec163 (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking for some thoughts on the logo I created for my business. I think it could use a little more but not sure. It is just a rough drawing, I am by no means a graphic artist.

Let me know.


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

The logo as it stands is not ready for professional use, but it certainly has potential with a few careful changes here and there. If I may share my thoughts, I'd say make the yellow to a vivid orange, and the blue to a livelier blue. Thicken the black outline of the wave, and make the outline of the circle even thicker. To the right, or underneath the circle I'd write Ocean Wave with big, bold letters, and underneath, with lighter and perhaps italics, I'd put the Custom Printing. Make those black, or give them the colours from the symbol.

Just a quick idea to play with, if you're interested, really.
Enjoy your experimentation


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

How about arching the Ocean Wave over the top of the circle and the Custom Printing under it.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

the logo has potential, but the quality of the finish is lacking, the font is ugly and sits to close to the circle, try doing it in a vector program and add some textures. I agree with @pshawny put the text in the bottom half of the circle. If its a business logo consider getting the branding done by a designer, its a pretty important step in the early stage of a business.


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

I think that you should consult a graphic designer for your thoughts on your business logo. I believe that your ideas are great, but it lacks the needed touch, which can show that its professional.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

i had a quick play


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

jumpy said:


> i had a quick play


Brilliant. I'd snap your hand off for that one.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely hire someone at 99designs.com It's important to have a professional look when a customer approaches you.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

Printavo said:


> Definitely hire someone at 99designs.com It's important to have a professional look when a customer approaches you.


not you to  

read my comments on low ball competition based design sites.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t228581-2.html


----------



## rec163 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses thus far. I like the ideas. I am definitely going to hire a designer I just wanted to be able to give him exactly what I was looking for.



Thanks again.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

i will be happy to work with you on the logo if you need a designer


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

jumpy said:


> i had a quick play


Love what you've done with that concept. Like the slight distressed effect and the way you incorporated the text into the wave. 

Again, as Jumpy said, I wish people would stop taking the piss out of designers, find a good one who you can build up a relationship with for other stuff rather than using a site like 99designs. So far in the short space of time I've seen a couple of designers give their professional opinion and post up ideas based on what the OP wanted and in most cases there have been people who've liked what they did and others who just plug the idea of getting 99 designers to give up their time coming up with something in the hope their design gets picked and they get paid.


----------



## rlbeaver (Jun 29, 2010)

It looks good to me.


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

Jumpy did a great job with that one!

Perhaps obvious, but that was on my take on the logo concept too when I saw it: a fatter and higher positioned wave, yellow more like sun, rather than sand. Plus he gave the whole thing some nice touches.

rec163, how do you expect your next designer to improve on that?


----------



## rec163 (Nov 27, 2012)

I like what he did too. I will be talking with him via PM


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I would do something like the following for a wave design.


----------

